# Martyn Lloyd-Jones memorial lecture on Preaching



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 19, 2019)

50 years ago this year, Martyn Lloyd-Jones delivered his famous lectures on Preaching and Preachers at Westminster Seminary. Dr. Sinclair Ferguson delivered the 2019 Annual Martyn Lloyd-Jones memorial lecture on Lloyd-Jones on preaching. Dr Ferguson is a Scot, and he does say it is ironic that a Scotsman delivers a lecture in England on a Welshman  Seriously, an excellent lecture

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 20, 2019)

As a matter of interest, our friend Iain Duguid delivered the 2015 Annual Martyn Lloyd-Jones memorial lecture


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 20, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> As a matter of interest, our friend Ian Duguid delivered the 2015 Annual Martyn Lloyd-Jones memorial lecture


Weren't you following the names thread? Better correct that spelling!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 20, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> 50 years ago this year, Martyn Lloyd-Jones delivered his famous lectures on Preaching and Preachers at Westminster Seminary. Dr. Sinclair Ferguson delivered the 2019 Annual Martyn Lloyd-Jones memorial lecture on Lloyd-Jones on preaching. Dr Ferguson is a Scot, and he does say it is ironic that a Scotsman delivers a lecture in England on a Welshman  Seriously, an excellent lecture


A Scotsman lecturing in England on a Welshman lecturing in America on preaching. Got it.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 20, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> Weren't you following the names thread? Better correct that spelling!


My apologies! I was relying on the spelling on that London Seminary link.


Tom Hart said:


> lecturing in America


Now I caught you Mr precise  Which America? A country in North America, or a country in South America??


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 20, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Now I caught you Mr precise  Which America? A country in North America, or a country in South America??


I... uh...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

